# Keeping Remy's face clean



## maltlove (May 23, 2009)

Remy's face is so hard to keep clean. He gets his food all over it and then gets his face soaked in his water and it makes a huge mess. 
Does anyone have any tips or products that are good for cleaning a puppy's face?


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Awww...cute!

To keep water off, I love the dry face bayou water bowl from Pampered Pet Boutique

I feed mostly home cooked and a little kibble, which I think keeps the face much cleaner than canned food.

We wash the face at least once a day with a shampoo, using a comb and vegetable sprayer. For a quicker cleanup, occasionally I use the Pro-Line Self-Rinse Plus which smells vinegary but dries clean and scentless. We bought the Happy Tails vanilla/blueberry thing that's popular here, and while it smells nice, I prefer the other methods. 

Good luck!!


----------



## Malsam (Sep 28, 2007)

i'm tired of using products to clean the aftermath so what I do now is using chopstick to feed them and let them lick off a fountain without letting their beards or mustache to even have contact with water. The country I living in now is extremely humid so a little water on them can leads to redness very soon.


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

hi

i use snood for my girls.now i not need to wrap their face when i feed them wet food.i only put it on when they eat wet food.

here jessica wearing one.  










hope this help.  

nicki.


----------



## maltlove (May 23, 2009)

Great tips! Thanks to everyone!


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

I put his mustache in bands before meals to keep it clean.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

QUOTE (frankie @ Sep 5 2009, 02:41 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=826246


> hi
> 
> i use snood for my girls.now i not need to wrap their face when i feed them wet food.i only put it on when they eat wet food.
> 
> ...


I've never seen a snood before. Napoleon gets his face (and chest hair) all wet whenever he drinks. I think this may really help. Where can I get one?


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

I keep Bonbon's chin cut short with hardly any beard, but it still gets a little dirty, as do her ears. I tried clipping her ears out of the way, but she
wouldn't eat when I did that, so I gave up After she eats, I dry off the wet hairs with a kleenex, then brush a little cornstarch powder on, fluff it
a bit, and then brush it out. This works pretty well when I don't have time to wash and blow dry.


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

QUOTE (cleooscar @ Sep 5 2009, 08:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=826490


> QUOTE (frankie @ Sep 5 2009, 02:41 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=826246





> hi
> 
> i use snood for my girls.now i not need to wrap their face when i feed them wet food.i only put it on when they eat wet food.
> 
> ...


I've never seen a snood before. Napoleon gets his face (and chest hair) all wet whenever he drinks. I think this may really help. Where can I get one?
[/B][/QUOTE]

hi

l am in aus.i got it from here.the name of the shop is lovemyfurbabies.


----------



## 9maltesemom11 (Jan 26, 2009)

QUOTE (maltlove @ Sep 4 2009, 07:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=826113


> Remy's face is so hard to keep clean. He gets his food all over it and then gets his face soaked in his water and it makes a huge mess.
> Does anyone have any tips or products that are good for cleaning a puppy's face?[/B]


I use a Lixit Bottle and Mikey's face stays 100% dry.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I got my bowl from pampered pets[ bayou style ]...I kept going on the site until there was a bowl that i liked as they keep changing. that made a huge difference in keeping his face dry.As far as feeding most always i clean his face every morning go all around his mouth with a small flea comb very lightly not to pull at his whiskers or fur then with a wet cloth .Then every few days i wash his face with the Spa Lavish facial scrub. :smheat:


----------



## Reenie (May 1, 2008)

I use Spa Lavish Facial Scrub to wash her face. It is safe to use near the eyes, too. I take a kitchen towel or other small towel, place it under her face on the neck, wrap it around the back of her neck and secure it (you can use a clothes pin). Then I take warm water in a bowl or plastic short container, use 2 paper towels and wet her face, under the eyes and in the corners, the mustache and under the chin. Then I use the Spa Lavish and work it into a great lather (it doesn't take much product to get a great cleaning), then I soak the paper towels and put the container of water under her face and start squeezing the water from the paper towel onto the face, etc. until the product is out. Then I use dry paper towels to scrub the face gently to get as much water off the face as I can. And it smells so beautiful...mmmmm!

For the water, my husband and I made a water bottle holder that is at Chloe's mouth's level, so she drinks from that and gets no problems with a wet beard. I am going to paint it soon to make it pretty  

Here's the link to Spa Lavish (not the same as the Spa products in pet stores):

Spa Lavish Facial Scrub

Good luck!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i wish my husband would read these tips his my problem ,as his forever giving my dogs water ?thinks we still own germanshepards?


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

QUOTE (princessre @ Sep 4 2009, 08:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=826116


> We wash the face at least once a day with a shampoo, using a comb and vegetable sprayer. For a quicker cleanup, occasionally I use the Pro-Line Self-Rinse Plus which smells vinegary but dries clean and scentless. We bought the Happy Tails vanilla/blueberry thing that's popular here, and while it smells nice, I prefer the other methods.
> 
> Good luck!![/B]


What do you mean by vegetable spray? And what's in it? Do you use it like a conditioner/grooming spray?

BTW, love Casanova's new pic. :biggrin:


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

QUOTE (frankie @ Sep 6 2009, 12:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=826525


> QUOTE (cleooscar @ Sep 5 2009, 08:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=826490





> QUOTE (frankie @ Sep 5 2009, 02:41 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=826246





> hi
> 
> i use snood for my girls.now i not need to wrap their face when i feed them wet food.i only put it on when they eat wet food.
> 
> ...


I've never seen a snood before. Napoleon gets his face (and chest hair) all wet whenever he drinks. I think this may really help. Where can I get one?
[/B][/QUOTE]

hi

l am in aus.i got it from here.the name of the shop is lovemyfurbabies.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks. Now I wonder if I can get it in N. America??? Hmm...


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

^^ You can get a custom one from thesnoodfactory.com I got one when I started home cooking so his face wouldn't get dirty, but he did not like it at all and was so pitiful in it I only put it on that one time to try it on. Putting his little mustache-tails in when he eats works and he doesn't mind that. Anyway, so snood acceptance is one thing, also I saw you want it for when he drinks water, but I don't see how that would help because you don't know when they are going to drink and it's not something you'd want to keep on all day... It sounds like the bayou bowl mentioned above might be more helpful for the water situation. Ok here ends the unsolicited advice lol!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Get an elevated water bowl for the big dogs.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

QUOTE


> also I saw you want it for when he drinks water, but I don't see how that would help because you don't know when they are going to drink and it's not something you'd want to keep on all day... It sounds like the bayou bowl mentioned above might be more helpful for the water situation. Ok here ends the unsolicited advice lol![/B]


Ha ha, that makes so much sense. Silly me.  

I'm going to look for an elevated water bowl as Jackie suggested. It'll work so much better than chasing after my fluffs all day with a snood. :biggrin:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (cleooscar @ Sep 6 2009, 03:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=826645


> QUOTE (princessre @ Sep 4 2009, 08:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=826116





> We wash the face at least once a day with a shampoo, using a comb and vegetable sprayer. For a quicker cleanup, occasionally I use the Pro-Line Self-Rinse Plus which smells vinegary but dries clean and scentless. We bought the Happy Tails vanilla/blueberry thing that's popular here, and while it smells nice, I prefer the other methods.
> 
> Good luck!![/B]


What do you mean by vegetable spray? And what's in it? Do you use it like a conditioner/grooming spray?

BTW, love Casanova's new pic. :biggrin:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Hi thanks! Sorry, I meant a vegetable sprayer. The hand held spray by the faucet that you use to spray veggies clean? I find that gets the stache and beard the cleanest. I spray one side of the face at a time so Casanova won't swallow water accidentally...


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

QUOTE (princessre @ Sep 7 2009, 08:28 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=826829


> QUOTE (cleooscar @ Sep 6 2009, 03:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=826645





> QUOTE (princessre @ Sep 4 2009, 08:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=826116





> We wash the face at least once a day with a shampoo, using a comb and vegetable sprayer. For a quicker cleanup, occasionally I use the Pro-Line Self-Rinse Plus which smells vinegary but dries clean and scentless. We bought the Happy Tails vanilla/blueberry thing that's popular here, and while it smells nice, I prefer the other methods.
> 
> Good luck!![/B]


What do you mean by vegetable spray? And what's in it? Do you use it like a conditioner/grooming spray?

BTW, love Casanova's new pic. :biggrin:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Hi thanks! Sorry, I meant a vegetable sprayer. The hand held spray by the faucet that you use to spray veggies clean? I find that gets the stache and beard the cleanest. I spray one side of the face at a time so Casanova won't swallow water accidentally...
[/B][/QUOTE]

And I thought it's another miracle product that I must get for the fluffs. He he.


----------



## lawgirl (Jul 22, 2009)

QUOTE (princessre @ Sep 7 2009, 08:28 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=826829


> Hi thanks! Sorry, I meant a vegetable sprayer. The hand held spray by the faucet that you use to spray veggies clean? I find that gets the stache and beard the cleanest. I spray one side of the face at a time so Casanova won't swallow water accidentally...[/B]


This is such a great idea. I've never used my kitchen sink for bathing my dog's face but the vegetable/sink sprayer has the perfect amount of pressure.


----------

